# does anyone have plans to breeder boxes



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

what im looking for is a set of plans for breeder boxes when i say breeder boxes im planing on leaving the pair in the box with a nest so i need something that is big enough to keep one pair of birds a nest and of cource a feed and water bowl.im not sure exactly how much space that they will need but i want to go small as i can not to small but not to big if any one has a set of plans fo9r this they can share with me i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------

